# Need wise advise on purchase of new 25hp outboard w/tiller



## Davey1965 (Mar 11, 2018)

Hi....Just got a 1754 Grizzly without a motor...Was thinking of a Suzuki 25 Hp tiller,tilt trim,Elec start....Any reason why I shouldn't get that...any wise advise would be appreciated....thanks


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Mar 11, 2018)

You’re going to get all sorts of replies with everyone’s favorites and reasons why. At the end of the day it’s going to be a “Ford vs Chevy” argument. My advice is to find a dealer that you like and that has a good reputation for service and isn’t hours away. Buy what he’s selling. For me that would be Tohatsu or Evinrude that’s what the reputable dealers near me carry. Also most 25 and 30’s are the same engine. Why not have the most power for the weight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## water bouy (Mar 12, 2018)

If it's rated for a 40 or a 60, a 25 might feel like it's not doing much.


----------



## nccatfisher (Mar 12, 2018)

water bouy said:


> If it's rated for a 40 or a 60, a 25 might feel like it's not doing much.


Exactly


----------



## MrSimon (Mar 13, 2018)

I'm a HUGE fan of finding a reputable dealer close to you, and buying a fully serviced clean used motor that is the max HP for your boat.

A 1754 Grizzly is a pretty big boat. A 25HP will plane you out, even with multiple guys and gear, but it will do it slowly and I'd guess give top speeds in the low teens.


----------



## richg99 (Mar 13, 2018)

I own a 1756 Lowe semi-V. I have a 50 hp 2 cycle Merc on it. It is rated for 60 hp tiller and 75 or so when set up with a console.

I'll bet it weighs less than your Grizzley. No way would I put a 25 hp on it.


----------



## Shaugh (Mar 13, 2018)

It depends on how you'll fish... where you'll go... There is something to be said for a motor that you can put on and off the boat without blowing out your back every time..... A nice light tiller motor like that might be all you'll ever need. Not to mention the cost difference...

The most fun I have in a boat these days is in a little 12 ft boat with a 7.5hp on it.... But I do understand what others have said.... faster is good... sometimes....


----------



## bcbouy (Mar 13, 2018)

nice and light???? my 25 tohatsu 4 stroke tiller with electric start, tilt/trim was almost 200 pounds.and that was a short shaft!


----------



## Shaugh (Mar 14, 2018)

150 lbs is a typical weight for a 25. That's well within the capabilities of most people. I don't like leaving the motor on the boat.... so bringing it in after a trip and then putting it back on is a necessary ritual... 

Being able to do that is worth the sacrifice in top speed imo...


----------



## nccatfisher (Mar 14, 2018)

I don't think you will get a elec. start, power trim, tiller 25 at 150# realistically unless the new Yamaha's just slide under the wire.


----------



## Shaugh (Mar 14, 2018)

https://onlineoutboards.com/suzuki-25-hp-outboards.html


----------



## Butthead (Mar 14, 2018)

That Suzuki was the first 25hp pull start with EFI. One pull to prime, second to start. Looks like Yamaha has gone for it too! At 126lbs, that's super light for a 25! I may need to get me one of these, haha.

So the 2015 model is exactly the same as the 2018, and that one was rated for 30hp max. I'm sure you'll be good to go with a 25hp.

2015 Tracker Boats Grizzly 1754 Jon Standard Features

Specs
Length: 17' 1"
Bottom width: 54"
Max. recommended HP: 30 HP
Dead-rise: 7 Degrees
Beam: 78"
Approx. weight: 670 Lbs.
Approx. package weight: 1289 Lbs.
Max. person capacity: 6 Persons
Hull material: 0.100 5052 Marine Alloy
Transom height: 21"
Max. weight capacity: 1300 Lbs.
Max. person weight: 799 Lbs.
Package height: 5' 4"
Fuel capacity (portable): 6 Gallons


----------



## MrSimon (Mar 14, 2018)

I don't think those specs are right. A 2018 1754 Grizzly is max rated at 75HP according to the Tracker website. And that boat hasn't changed in a number of years. I see older ones running 40 and 60 hp motors all the time.


----------



## bcbouy (Mar 14, 2018)

my tohatsu 25 didn't even come with clamps.it was a bolt through the transom,sold that way from the dealer.quick removal was not an option.i had a hell of a time mounting it by myself,and i'm 6 foot,240.there is no way i would trust twist clamps to secure an engine that big and heavy,especially going down forest service roads.


----------



## Butthead (Mar 14, 2018)

The 1754 side console is rated to 75hp. The tiller version is 50hp.
https://www.trackerboats.com/boat/specs.cfm?boat=3940

Archived specs page from the 2015 model with 30hp max rating:
https://web.archive.org/web/20150905084111/https://www.trackerboats.com/boat/specs.cfm?boat=3674

It's legit.


----------



## nccatfisher (Mar 14, 2018)

bcbouy said:


> my tohatsu 25 didn't even come with clamps.it was a bolt through the transom,sold that way from the dealer.quick removal was not an option.i had a hell of a time mounting it by myself,and i'm 6 foot,240.there is no way i would trust twist clamps to secure an engine that big and heavy,especially going down forest service roads.


Yamaha doesn't either now.


----------



## Shaugh (Mar 15, 2018)

Screw clamps have been used on bigger motors since the stone age... I wouldn't worry about that if you tighten them properly... The key to moving a motor that big is to have the right dolly set up and technique. Go straight from the boat to the dolly in one smooth move...

https://www.discountramps.com/outboard-motor-carts/p/OMC-Cart/

I do it myself with this 35.... and I'm 58 years old...


----------



## nccatfisher (Mar 15, 2018)

His point is that they don't have clamps anymore on motors around 25 HP, it will kinda make it hard to take the motor on and off every time you use it installing bolts through the transom.


----------



## Brian121804 (Mar 15, 2018)

nccatfisher said:


> bcbouy said:
> 
> 
> > my tohatsu 25 didn't even come with clamps.it was a bolt through the transom,sold that way from the dealer.quick removal was not an option.i had a hell of a time mounting it by myself,and i'm 6 foot,240.there is no way i would trust twist clamps to secure an engine that big and heavy,especially going down forest service roads.
> ...



My 2017 F25 does, as far as I know nothing's been changed...


----------



## nccatfisher (Mar 15, 2018)

"]0[/ATTACH]


kdgrills said:


> nccatfisher said:
> 
> 
> > bcbouy said:
> ...


Well here is mine with a service activation date of 5/05/17 show me the clamps


----------



## Brian121804 (Mar 15, 2018)

nccatfisher said:


> Well here is mine with a service activation date of 5/05/17 show me the clamps



Hmm.

Just curious, is that an F25 or T25?


----------



## nccatfisher (Mar 15, 2018)

kdgrills said:


> nccatfisher said:
> 
> 
> > Well here is mine with a service activation date of 5/05/17 show me the clamps
> ...


F25LEHB according to the BOS and owners card. And for the record they have the same bolt pattern as a 40. If you notice they won't bolt up to a CMC PT 35 T&T without making an adapter plate you can see the top bolt from the motor sticking through the adapter. I verified that with CMC before ordering. I have since installed two others on boats since.


----------



## Brian121804 (Mar 15, 2018)

nccatfisher said:


> kdgrills said:
> 
> 
> > nccatfisher said:
> ...



Not being argumentative, just seems odd to me. Yours doesn't appear to have the pull start through the cowl either.

Sorry for the derail.


----------



## nccatfisher (Mar 15, 2018)

It doesn't electric only.


----------



## bcbouy (Mar 15, 2018)

my etec can be rope started if you take the flywheel cover off.not sure about others.my tohatsu came with pull and electric start,and didn't need a battery to run.


----------



## muddywaders (Mar 15, 2018)

I believe catfisher has the 2016 f25 which is too heavy to be considered portable hence no clamps.
The 2017 f25 comes with clamps and a pull start and is fuel injected.Not sure what bolt pattern the new motor has or how it would work with a CMC unit??
Mw


----------



## Davey1965 (Mar 15, 2018)

Hey fellas, Back to the original question I had...Any reason you guys would steer clear of a 25 or 30 hp Suzuki...What is their reputation?


----------



## Shaugh (Mar 15, 2018)

nccatfisher said:


> His point is that they don't have clamps anymore on motors around 25 HP, it will kinda make it hard to take the motor on and off every time you use it installing bolts through the transom.



all of the Suzuki's have clamps...

https://onlineoutboards.com/suzuki-25-hp-outboards.html


----------



## nccatfisher (Mar 15, 2018)

Davey1965 said:


> Hey fellas, Back to the original question I had...Any reason you guys would steer clear of a 25 or 30 hp Suzuki...What is their reputation?


Their or were excellent engines. Very strong. I haven't messed with a new one. But the older ones couldn't be beat HP to HP.


----------



## Brian121804 (Mar 15, 2018)

Davey1965 said:


> Hey fellas, Back to the original question I had...Any reason you guys would steer clear of a 25 or 30 hp Suzuki...What is their reputation?



I'd have no problem putting one on my boat.
I went Yamaha because of local dealer support, it's slightly lighter, & I like the multifunction tiller.
Downside is it's only 2 cylinder & less displacement, my rig is pretty light though.

I'd do the 30 'zuke over the 25, they share the same block.
30 is only available in long shaft though.


----------



## bcbouy (Mar 15, 2018)

i'd make dealer support my #1 priority.around my area it's merc,yamaha,evinrude then tohatsu.i think i have 1 dealer of suzuki anywhere near me and i'm not even sure if they service them,it's a bike dealer.i'd hate to be a few hundred miles from home and have my engine croak and have to cut my trip short for lack of service.merc , evinrude and yammi are everywhere.no waiting for parts.i've needed emergency service twice,both were 25 year old evinrudes.turn around was 1 day on both of them.never a problem with my yammi or my tohatsu.


----------



## GYPSY400 (Mar 16, 2018)

Davey1965 said:


> Hey fellas, Back to the original question I had...Any reason you guys would steer clear of a 25 or 30 hp Suzuki...What is their reputation?


I'll take a Suzuki over an Etec

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## water bouy (Mar 16, 2018)

Why would such a large boat only be rated for 30 hp.


----------



## Davey1965 (Mar 16, 2018)

I decided to buy the 30hp Suzuki...onlineoutboards...long shaft, tilt/trim, elec & rope start....Tiller...$4700..should get it in several days. We'll see...Caught several 12" crappie yesterday...to be eaten soon...cracker crumbs and 400F oil in the garage....makes my wife nervous..


----------



## jasper60103 (Mar 18, 2018)

Davey1965 said:


> I decided to buy the 30hp Suzuki...onlineoutboards...long shaft, tilt/trim, elec & rope start....Tiller...$4700..should get it in several days. We'll see...Caught several 12" crappie yesterday...to be eaten soon...cracker crumbs and 400F oil in the garage....makes my wife nervous..



I've been looking at that particular motor as well. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Zum (Mar 18, 2018)

Interested how you like it as well. My boats able to handle a 60hp console or 35hp tiller, I currently run an old 30hp Mariner,I get somewhere around 27mph, which is plenty on the smallish lakes we have here.

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Davey1965 (Mar 26, 2018)

Ok , I bought a 30 hp Suzuki tiller,long shaft, elec start, power trim.. from online outboards.com....transaction went smooth and I had the motor about 8 days later....it was packaged in its original crate from the factory in Thailand...I used my deer hoist to lift it and my son helped guide it onto the transom...haven't started it yet. It looks perfect showroom new...cost $4700.00.


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Mar 26, 2018)

Yeah we’re gonna need a video of it on the lake!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LDUBS (Mar 26, 2018)

Davey1965 said:


> ...Caught several 12" crappie yesterday...to be eaten soon...cracker crumbs and 400F oil in the garage....makes my wife nervous..




You will need a UL 300 compliant extinguishing system in your garage. :LOL2: 

Congrats on the new outboard. I look forward to hearing how it works for you.


----------

